# 3DPrintBoardPro > 3D Services Available / Needed > [NEEDED] High quality SLA print

## hale

Hi, I have a small part that I would need printed on a high resolution SLA printer, ASAP, if interested  :Smile:  Please let me know. I have the .stl files all ready to go and sized to fit a 145x145mm print surface. I estimate the part would only take an hour or two to print and shouldn't need any support structures. It's for a physical therapy shoe I am manufacturing, happy to pay cash and I can send you a pair in return for the help. Thanks

----------


## 3DScan_n_Print

If this job is still open, I will take it. PM me the files.

----------


## industrialforms

Hello We have couple SLA machines
Feel free to upload your STL file on 

https://www.industrialforms.co.uk/get-quote

From SLA we have sooo good machine!
Can print with 0.025 mm layer- 

On this photo you can see layer height of 0.05 (left side) and 0.025 (right side)
Let me know what do you think:

https://www.industrialforms.co.uk/po...20Cake%20Stand

----------

